# Orange Krush x Super Silver Haze



## RottenRoots (Jun 29, 2012)

Picked up a $100 Oz yesterday of some straight firre.
The bud has a citrus sweet orange smell and rock hard 
nugs that I think come from the Orange Krush parentage.
The taste and frostiness I assume comes from Super
Silver Haze. All around some bomb top shelf. Check it out.


----------



## RottenRoots (Jun 29, 2012)

Well, not so much an oz anymore hahaha.


----------



## jswett1100 (Jun 30, 2012)

Look good man, 100 bucks for an ounce? good fucking deal haha


----------



## RottenRoots (Jul 8, 2012)

Gotta love nor cal prices haha


----------



## Killercross420 (Jul 23, 2012)

Damn that's a killer cross can u give us a smoke report on it please!!!


----------



## gioua (Jul 26, 2012)

Orange Crush is gonna give ya the fruity flav.. (have 3 of em going now) Silver hase I dont know much about.. 
I like to use my Orange generally for medibles


----------



## PetAC (Jul 27, 2012)

Ok,thank you very much .....My dear friends.


----------

